# Willow's Picture/Video Thread! [picture/video heavy]



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

I really love her! She looks like the perfect size for you too


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Aw, well thank you! You and I both! And haha, that's one reason why I adore her, for sure. I'm not going to grow anymore by the looks of it (already taller then my mother, aha!) so I doubt I'll be outgrowing her either.<3


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

She is pretty and the photographs are good. super good resolution on those.

be careful when you let her go that she doesn't wheel around and kick up and get ya one.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you! I took them on the Canon my 'rents got me a few years back. Really glad I have it, now that I have her. And yeah, always am!


----------



## Serenity (May 5, 2013)

tinyliny said:


> She is pretty and the photographs are good. super good resolution on those.
> 
> be careful when you let her go that she doesn't wheel around and kick up and get ya one.


That almost happened to me once. My horse was mad at me because I made her trot while she was being lunged  I was literally a foot away from the gate and she bucked and her foot was just a few inches away from my face! Scary!

OP Your horse is so beautiful! I loooooovvveeeee the muscle tone on your horse  do you ride English or western? Just curious


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Serenity said:


> That almost happened to me once. My horse was mad at me because I made her trot while she was being lunged  I was literally a foot away from the gate and she bucked and her foot was just a few inches away from my face! Scary!
> 
> OP Your horse is so beautiful! I loooooovvveeeee the muscle tone on your horse  do you ride English or western? Just curious


Definitely sounds scary, for sure! Ahaa, they can be cheeky ones, can't they? 

And aw, well thank you!<3 That's definitely one of my favorite physical attributes of hers. Gotta love riding a horse with a bit of power! And I'm a Western gal! I rode English for two years a long way back, but I decided to return to my calling. I plan to eventually get involved in barrels, even just for fun, because Willow's quick-start and her turns are getting really good. Yourself? C:


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

She's beautiful, or at least, what I can see of her is... I don't know if it's just me or not, but your pictures are HUGE. So far all I can see in most of them is her eye and maybe a fluffy ear or something, haha. Love the little buck she throws out in the pasture, that was too cute!


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you for letting me know! They're definitely large, but not that huge on my computer screen. I'll resize them this afternoon! And ahaha, yeah! She was definitely in a good mood afterwards. C:


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

And some more recent ones...


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

She is beautiful! Love the new pictures.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm new here but just wanted to say that your mare is beautiful and your pictures are great. What part of BC is that - it looks a little like the Okanagan (Kelowna) area?

PS I used to live in BC and miss those views (but not the rain )


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

MsLady said:


> She is beautiful! Love the new pictures.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you so much! <3



EponaLynn said:


> I'm new here but just wanted to say that your mare is beautiful and your pictures are great. What part of BC is that - it looks a little like the Okanagan (Kelowna) area?
> 
> PS I used to live in BC and miss those views (but not the rain )


Firstly, welcome to the forum! And, you're exactly correct! It's been really nice here lately, though - nothing but the occasional storm and sun! And thank you! She's my everything.<3


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

SeemsLegit said:


> Thank you so much! <3
> 
> 
> 
> Firstly, welcome to the forum! And, you're exactly correct! It's been really nice here lately, though - nothing but the occasional storm and sun! And thank you! She's my everything.<3


I only lived on the Island in BC but have often thought about moving to the Kelowna area. Do you like living there? Are there many riding/boarding places there? I haven't ridden in a while now but have had 4 horses in my life and used to show, first HUS and over fences, and then AQHA Western Pleasure, Horsemanship and Showmanship. I would really love to find a place to enjoy riding on the trails.


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful mare! She is the perfect size.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely pictures She is very well suited for you 
where in BC are you?


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Country Woman said:


> Lovely pictures She is very well suited for you
> where in BC are you?


She said Kelowna a few posts up - very nice views in her pics!


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

EponaLynn said:


> I only lived on the Island in BC but have often thought about moving to the Kelowna area. Do you like living there? Are there many riding/boarding places there? I haven't ridden in a while now but have had 4 horses in my life and used to show, first HUS and over fences, and then AQHA Western Pleasure, Horsemanship and Showmanship. I would really love to find a place to enjoy riding on the trails.


I absolutely love living here, and I actually intend to spend the rest of my life here. I live in West Kelowna, on the other side of the lake, and even here there's a good handful of places where you can board. Kelowna has some really nice, massive boarding facilities so I'm sure it would be easy to find a place to board! I only had a day's notice before I got my mare, and found two willing places (on my side of the lake) without issue. As far as trails go, I'd say anywhere has a good load of them. That's what I adore about living here; they're lush, always nearby creeks it seems, and absolutely beautiful rides. I would definitely suggest living here, to anyone. It's a wonderful place to call home. c:



2horses said:


> Beautiful mare! She is the perfect size.


Thank you! And definitely, haha! I love having a mount that I can _almost_ get up on myself. c; 



Country Woman said:


> Lovely pictures She is very well suited for you
> where in BC are you?


Thank you, I'd like to think so! And EponaLynn is correct! Kelowna. C: 

Tried to get an image of said view, for you all!


----------



## EponaLynn (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for that picture. I was going to be coming to Kelowna this month or next but now I'm going to Ontario, wish it was the other way around!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Those are such beautiful photos! you live in a gorgeous area, I absolutely love all the greenery.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

EponaLynn said:


> Thanks for that picture. I was going to be coming to Kelowna this month or next but now I'm going to Ontario, wish it was the other way around!


Aw, too bad! Ontario is wonderful too, though. I must admit, however, that I never was a fan of the bugs! 



My2Geldings said:


> Those are such beautiful photos! you live in a gorgeous area, I absolutely love all the greenery.


Thank you so much! I do, as well. I love living here, for sure. c:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I've just noticed now how big she is. I love to see all those percheron crosses. They can either turn out really fine boned, or really thick and build. I love her look.


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

My2Geldings said:


> I've just noticed now how big she is. I love to see all those percheron crosses. They can either turn out really fine boned, or really thick and build. I love her look.


Everyone is always so surprised when I tell them she's tiny, until they see her in person! And ah, same goes! I love a horse with a bit of beef!

Also, one of the most beautiful, graceful, and absolutely flawless images of her... ;D


----------



## SeemsLegit (Oct 26, 2012)

The most recent ones of my girl... 

These should be a bit smaller, for all of those struggling with the size of the previous images!


----------

